# CM COSMOS II or LEVEL 10 GT?



## jjliew95 (Jan 29, 2012)

hello guys. I'm buying a new chassis, i've thought about cosmos II and thermaltake level 10 GT, but both of them are awesome. Cosmos II is the latest 1 and also called as Dream case, but level10 GT had the ranking for overclocking and cooling. I need some opinions to get either one. Hope somebody can help me!!! Thanks. !!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 29, 2012)

I have the Cosmos II right now, nothing in it due to working out the water loop thoughts.. It's a beautiful case that I would tell anyone that is thinking of the case.. to grab it.. If you got the musscle for it... With the duel water loop, and just psu I can say that it's heavier then the old cosmos I had.. But, I don't mind since it's still able for me to lift with ease..


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 29, 2012)

I have the level 10 GT but i have also personally seen and held a cosmos II, the Cosmos II would be a lamborghini while the level 10 would be a porche.


----------



## jjliew95 (Jan 29, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> I have the Cosmos II right now, nothing in it due to working out the water loop thoughts.. It's a beautiful case that I would tell anyone that is thinking of the case.. to grab it.. If you got the musscle for it... With the duel water loop, and just psu I can say that it's heavier then the old cosmos I had.. But, I don't mind since it's still able for me to lift with ease..


  hmm,the quality of it worth the weight i guess haha XD


----------



## jjliew95 (Jan 29, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> I have the level 10 GT but i have also personally seen and held a cosmos II, the Cosmos II would be a lamborghini while the level 10 would be a porche.


well, from your reply, obviously cosmosII is the best huh


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 29, 2012)

both of them are nice but i prefer cosmos II than level 10
i like standard case with full features and cosmos II does well on that, level 10 for me it looks too complicated for a case


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 29, 2012)

The only issue that I can see.. and I would go with the GT.. is that if you google Cosmos II, there is a bunch, and I mean LOTS of people saying they are RMA'ing due to CM not handling their sh1t right in packing it..

Now, for mine.. yes it's beat up.. But, Due to a great friend, and knowing I'll get it fixed, I'm still keeping it and not trying to hassel with RMA of a case... 

Athlon loves his GT.. I know that for a fact.. As for the factor on the money.. Your getting a case well worth the price.. built well worth it.. but if they would only learn how to package a dang case better...


----------



## Antonio B (Jan 29, 2012)

I love the new cooler master cm 690 II advanced white edition...


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 29, 2012)

wow
i have just seen cosmos II in youtube, it looks packaged very well. 
it must be an err on their quality control


----------



## DeAtHWiSh (Jan 29, 2012)

CosmosII looks pretty good. I would personally get that over the level 10.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 29, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> wow
> i have just seen cosmos II in youtube, it looks packaged very well.
> it must be an err on their quality control



I'm behind nice firewalls at work so I can't post the tech sites.. but I believe one was overclock that their club house has a lot of people with broken ones... 

It might not even been CM that's having the issue.. UPS and Fed-Ex are known to handle the package wrong unless it states on the package (fragile)...

All I know is that it wasn't just the one I got.. hell that one was just moving it around... It's great case, but the housing around the edges are plastic and not thick... So you got one big plastic piece around it that can chip easy.

Now, if i was a buyer that found out that they had these issues.. Yes, I would still be one that would buy it.. Why not? CM is doing what they can to fix the issue.. Even if it's not on their end but shipping or End user..


Also.. note... that if your even going to water the system.. If you use the top you need to have a slim type rad. My swifty quad rad fits up there fine, but my Coolgate 140 triple... It fits but I can't place a mobo in it. Also the Black Ice rads before the SR1... You can place it there, but they will lay on the dimm slots of most boards, and some may not even work due to heat sinks..


----------



## radrok (Jan 29, 2012)

After watching this Cosmos II review http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=wkQ5Y6RlAwU it left me a bit puzzled because they could have arranged the space better.
With the case size it's unbelievable that you can only fit a 50mm or smaller radiator on top with pull OR push config. 
You need to cut a bit of the case if you want to put a slim quad up in there with all the 4 fans 






There is additional space for 120.2 radiators on the bottom but only one is supported out of the box and probably you'd need to put 2 slim there too to make them fit, again with pull OR push only.

I was in the market for the CM II but after seeing that kind of mess with the space, even though the case is very nice, I'm going to order a completely different case:
take a look at LittleDevil, entirely made out of aluminum and it has the space for 3 quad radiators


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 29, 2012)

radrok said:


> After watching this Cosmos II review http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=wkQ5Y6RlAwU it left me a bit puzzled because they could have arranged the space better.
> With the case size it's unbelievable that you can only fit a 50mm or smaller radiator on top with pull OR push config.
> You need to cut a bit of the case if you want to put a slim quad up in there with all the 4 fans
> http://www.coolercases.co.uk/cosmos_II/Cosmos_II_200.jpg
> ...



If you talk to Sneekypeet you'll see that I've played with the rads quite a bit since I got it Thursday... I'm with you on the spacing matter.. But, there is one thing that they have that But, that is still requring more work if you want to add the second loop and tie it to the front.. Or, just use a duel 120/140 at the bottom.


----------



## radrok (Jan 29, 2012)

You could remove the top HDD cage and put a 200mm on the front, right? Or a 120.2?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 29, 2012)

radrok said:


> You could remove the top HDD cage and put a 200mm on the front, right? Or a 120.2?



the top cage requires you still to do mod in taking out the pop rivets.. unless I'm not seeing something I am.. 


a 140.2 works well there as well.. I do have rad brackets and don't carry much in my "main systems"..


----------



## radrok (Jan 29, 2012)

I see, so you go external if you don't have much space.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 29, 2012)

radrok said:


> I see, so you go external if you don't have much space.



true. that was the other thought pattern due to the fact that there is the three holes in the back.






Coolgate rad.. no fans "in" case.. 






that's a quick photo with the problem on the Black Ice rad... 

So, unless you can do a slim rad, it's not really worth it.. still want to go and buy 


200mm rad


OP.. just giving idea on what you can or can't do with the case.. better understanding on if you ever want to do it or not.. It's a big step if you want to spend that much...


----------



## radrok (Jan 29, 2012)

I really really wonder what would have costed to Cooler Master to put that extra 15mm on top of the case, I'm not asking for PUSH+PULL but atleast pull or push with a thick radiator would have been killer.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 29, 2012)

radrok said:


> I really really wonder what would have costed to Cooler Master to put that extra 15mm on top of the case, I'm not asking for PUSH+PULL but atleast pull or push with a thick radiator would have been killer.



The worst part into the factor.. is most companies now are working with "thicker" development.. you get the main companies, HWL and Swifty that have tried to keep a "1:1" with their development.. 

I wouldn't of minded a 15mm increase in the top.. it's not like it's a sad thing to see that it's the same height as my desk... But, I really think they have a thought on that 200mm at top... I don't know why I'm really thinking it.. But, I'll be seeing this weekend.. Tonight I'll measure and then see what can go.. or if a 200mm can go there for rad...


----------



## radrok (Jan 29, 2012)

I think your best solution is to go with a 480 slim on top (you'd have to cut a bit the top panel but it's easy work) and a couple of slim 240 on the bottom, use some high RPM fans and undervolt them so you can squeeze the performance with a controller when you really need it


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 29, 2012)

radrok said:


> I think your best solution is to go with a 480 slim on top (you'd have to cut a bit the top panel but it's easy work) and a couple of slim 240 on the bottom, use some high RPM fans and undervolt them so you can squeeze the performance with a controller when you really need it



Yeah.. that's the thought pattern I have.. got the swifty quad up there now. will do the 280 I have at the bottom.. Or like I said before.. try out the 200mm rad for kicks.. lol


----------



## AsRock (Jan 30, 2012)

If i was going spend that kinda money i get a mountain mods case Large cube )to my needs.  However out of those two Cosmos for sure.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 30, 2012)

This is all I have to say and I will let you go from there.

The packaging on the Cosmos II is sufficient (so long as nobody dropped the box). If you can see the box before you buy it, if it shows any damage on the box, it's very likely that 54 pound case cracked the plastic trim. The issue is the cool bars they have are flexing as the case hits and forcing the trim pieces to snap.

As long as you don't plan to move the Cosmos without a dolly or a fork truck, go right ahead. If you do plan to even lug it down a flight of stairs once or twice a year, I would buy something lighter.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 30, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> This is all I have to say and I will let you go from there.
> 
> The packaging on the Cosmos II is sufficient (so long as nobody dropped the box). If you can see the box before you buy it, if it shows any damage on the box, it's very likely that 54 pound case cracked the plastic trim. The issue is the cool bars they have are flexing as the case hits and forcing the trim pieces to snap.
> 
> As long as you don't plan to move the Cosmos without a dolly or a fork truck, go right ahead. If you do plan to even lug it down a flight of stairs once or twice a year, I would buy something lighter.



yeah thats why i prefer lianli coz they use aluminum than plastic


----------



## jjliew95 (Jan 30, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> both of them are nice but i prefer cosmos II than level 10
> i like standard case with full features and cosmos II does well on that, level 10 for me it looks too complicated for a case


maybe it has the smaller space XD


----------



## jjliew95 (Jan 30, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> The only issue that I can see.. and I would go with the GT.. is that if you google Cosmos II, there is a bunch, and I mean LOTS of people saying they are RMA'ing due to CM not handling their sh1t right in packing it..
> 
> Now, for mine.. yes it's beat up.. But, Due to a great friend, and knowing I'll get it fixed, I'm still keeping it and not trying to hassel with RMA of a case...
> 
> Athlon loves his GT.. I know that for a fact.. As for the factor on the money.. Your getting a case well worth the price.. built well worth it.. but if they would only learn how to package a dang case better...


wow, i need to to consider about this problem, i don't wanna get a failure chassis and troublesome LOL XD


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 30, 2012)

jjliew95 said:


> wow, i need to to consider about this problem, i don't wanna get a failure chassis and troublesome LOL XD



I wouldn't say that it's a failure chassis.. I just believe that with the site there is some problem in their shipping.. a lot of it to be ups and how they handle things... Newegg is also a hassle from what people are saying...

I say this... if your going to order online, your going to have a 50/50 chance on ANYTHING getting messed up during shipping.


----------



## jjliew95 (Jan 30, 2012)

Cold Storm said:


> I wouldn't say that it's a failure chassis.. I just believe that with the site there is some problem in their shipping.. a lot of it to be ups and how they handle things... Newegg is also a hassle from what people are saying...
> 
> I say this... if your going to order online, your going to have a 50/50 chance on ANYTHING getting messed up during shipping.


oh, i guess there must be no problem, because i directly buy from the store, if it's broken or ..., i could ask them to reorder for me until im glad XD


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 30, 2012)

jjliew95 said:


> oh, i guess there must be no problem, because i directly buy from the store, if it's broken or ..., i could ask them to reorder for me until im glad XD



Yeah, if your getting from a store, ask if that you can open it up first due to hearing from various sites that people have had broken chassies... Most all stores will have no problem with it. Or, shouldn't have a problem. 

I'll have to remember to get the sites tonight when I get home... was busy yesterday playing with my case.. lol


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 30, 2012)

Not been impressed with Level 10.  But Cosmos II is very impressive.

That's my personal preference.


----------



## Wrathier (Sep 18, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> Not been impressed with Level 10.  But Cosmos II is very impressive.
> 
> That's my personal preference.



Hi Guys, 

I see it totally the other way around. I havet the LV 10GT and brother has the Cosmos II.

I removed the 200mm fan from the top and mounted a 240mm radiator with two 120mm fans, the Corsair Hydro H100 in the build in screw holes below the fan.

Also next to my power supply you can add a radiator more and one in the back if needed.

But then again, it all comes down to taste.


----------



## Hood (Oct 1, 2012)

I agree with most -, get the Cosmos II, it's solid and the style isn't too bad.  The Level 10 was cool for about 5 minutes until the novelty wore off, but now just looks like a bunch of plastic boxes cobbled together.  Still, if I was going to spend that kind of money on a case, none of the current off-the-shelf cases live up to a $400 price tag.  You'd be better off buying your favorite $200 case and customizing it to a perfect configuration with the other $200 (windows, big fans, fan controller, radiators, lighting, etc.).  At least that way it'll be more to your liking and specs and will be somewhat different than anything else out there.


----------

